# fire system quiz



## رمزة الزبير (28 أبريل 2015)

fire system quiz
http://www.academyfire.com/downloads/fire_safety2.swf​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 أبريل 2015)

http://hants.gov.uk/development/elearntest/fire-learning-check-17-01-13/quiz.swf​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 أبريل 2015)

http://www.3minutedrill.alberta.ca/quiz.swf​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير
​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 أبريل 2015)

13/15 correct

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 أبريل 2015)

ماشاء الله ..النتيجة جيدة.


----------



## mserageng (14 مايو 2015)

9/15 correct​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 مايو 2015)

نتيجة جيدة..


----------



## nofal (3 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

